# Sprunger table saw??



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone have experience with these? I found this on CL and may consider looking at it if I can find out enough about it. 

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/3981923999.html

I imagine adding a mobile base wouldn't be extremely hard. The fence looks like it could be a lot better and it appears that making some sort of dust collection setup would be interesting. But if the bones are good it might be worth a look, I just don't have enough knowledge to figure out if it is worthy enough of a look.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

I know nothing about the saw, never even heard of Sprunger Power Tools. Maybe OWWM has something on it? Actually, they do have something on the company on their site: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=786

That said, if it were me, I'd buy it just because of the Sprunger name on it. (Sprunger just happens to be my family name, and my family long ago originated in Indiana, so I would be distantly related. So having a tool with that name on it would just be cool.)


----------



## DChisholm (Sep 22, 2013)

There is a Sprunger model G2017, s/n G8-26736, at my mother's house. I remember when my dad bought it new, circa 1958 - 1960. It was used in his home shop for various occasional projects (including my early speaker cabinets) until his death in 1991. Since then it has moved between basement and garage at my mother's house a few times, and actually operated no more than a few dozen times. 

I think this saw was designed for commercial rather than home shop use - for pattern makers, second-operation machine in a cabinet shop, etc. I believe all the major components are cast iron. In my memory it had a smoother feel to the controls; and more exact cuts, than other machines I've used. It has the miter head, rip fence, and steel stand but no extension tables. Of course, it swings only an 8" blade rather than the now-standard 10".

Its days at the present location are numbered but its eventual disposition is uncertain. Does it have much value, as either a working machine or a collector's item? Would it be best to just let the scrap metal dealer have it, rather than burdening my mother with the task of advertising and selling it?

Dale


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I picked up a 9" model a few years ago, that saw was not of particularly high quality, the trunions were some kind of pot metal and were in pretty bad shape. I bought it for $40.00 because it had a 3/4 HP Baldor motor that I wanted, salvaged the motor and passed the saw on to a buddy. When I checked at the time parts were still available.


----------

